# Overclocking Suggestions & Help



## shadow487 (Sep 6, 2010)

So i want to overclock my PC so i can play a game atleast on the lowest settings without it lagging.

Basic System Stuff:
OS:Windows XP
Video Card: Nvidia GEforce FX 5200
Ram:1022mb
CPU:Intel Pentium 4 2.66 GHz

Dxdiag


```
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/14/2010, 17:51:56
       Machine name: USER-5278A3EB2F
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
       System Model: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 02/23/04 15:38:43 Ver: 08.00.09
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz
             Memory: 1022MB RAM
          Page File: 258MB used, 2253MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode
  DxDiag Previously: Crashed in DirectMusic (stage 2)

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No DirectMusic ports were found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce FX 5200
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0322&SUBSYS_80DF1043&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 128.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0011.7519 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 6108928 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 6557408 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4062-11CF-AC6E-D4A000C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0322
        SubSys ID: 0x80DF1043
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
 Deinterlace Caps: {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_80F31043&REV_02
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: smwdm.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3630 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 6/2/2003 12:42:14, 578304 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Analog Devices
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: Yes
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): Yes
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: smwdm.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3630 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 6/2/2003 12:42:14, 578304 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xCCC

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: 
     DLS Version: 
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports:         Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x24D4
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/3/2004 15:08:44, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/6/2004 12:18:10, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 15:14:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 14:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 00:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 14:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x093A, 0x2510
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 17:05:44, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 12:48:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 00:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 17:05:44, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Passed, Half Duplex: Passed, Mic: Passed
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM2
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 3.2 GB
Total Space: 15.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Maxtor 6Y080L0

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 18.3 GB
Total Space: 63.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Maxtor 6Y080L0

      Drive: E:
      Model: LITE-ON LTR-52246S
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 14:59:54, 49536 bytes

      Drive: F:
      Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202J
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 14:59:54, 49536 bytes

      Drive: H:
      Model: JEJG B89EN4LMV SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 14:59:54, 49536 bytes

      Drive: G:
      Model: OVODW KHIJC5QNWDYB SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 14:59:54, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82875P Processor to AGP Controller - 2579
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2579&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AGP440.SYS, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:07:42, 42368 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82875P/E7210 Memory Controller Hub - 2578
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2578&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DE&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&EB
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DD&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&EF
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:08:38, 26624 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:08:44, 57600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:44, 7168 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 24DB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DB&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&F9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 14:59:42, 5504 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 14:59:42, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 14:59:44, 95360 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D7&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&EA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_80F31043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FD
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D4&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&E9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D3&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D2&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&E8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&F8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/6/2004 12:16:56, 35840 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_C2\3&267A616A&0&F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_808A1043&REV_80\4&2E98101C&0&18F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:10:10, 61056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:10:08, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 17:05:44, 61824 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 17:05:44, 60800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 05:46:40, 6400 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0322&SUBSYS_80DF1043&REV_A1\4&1A99067F&0&0008
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0011.7519 (English), 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 6557408 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0011.7519 (English), 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 6108928 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0011.7519 (English), 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 159812 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0011.7519 (English), 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 425984 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuda.dll, 6.14.0011.7519 (English), 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 1241088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0011.7519 (English), 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 8769536 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0011.7519 (English), 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 13529088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0011.7519 (English), 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0011.7519 (English), 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.11175 (English), 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccs.dll, 6.14.0011.7519 (English), 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdisps.dll, 6.14.0011.7519 (English), 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 6582272 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgames.dll, 6.14.0011.7519 (English), 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 3391488 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccss.dll, 6.14.0011.7519 (English), 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmobls.dll, 6.14.0011.7519 (English), 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 1257472 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 6.14.0011.7519 (English), 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 3776512 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwss.dll, 6.14.0011.7519 (English), 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 2629632 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 177897 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 55444 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.03.0000.0017 (English), 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 114688 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.03.0000.0017 (English), 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 114688 bytes

     Name: 3Com 3C940 Gigabit LOM Ethernet Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10B7&DEV_1700&SUBSYS_80EB1043&REV_12\4&2E98101C&0&28F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CT200xN51.sys, 8.58.0002.0003 (English), 9/18/2006 22:58:00, 250240 bytes

     Name: RAID Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_105A&DEV_3373&SUBSYS_80F51043&REV_02\4&2E98101C&0&20F0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 266240 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/6/2004 12:16:28 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:42 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:42 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:42 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/6/2004 12:15:40 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:42 825344 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/6/2004 12:15:40 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/6/2004 12:15:40 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/6/2004 12:15:40 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/6/2004 12:15:40 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/6/2004 12:15:46 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/6/2004 12:15:46 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:50 30208 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:50 18432 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:04 3584 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:04 3584 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:50 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/6/2004 12:15:46 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 159232 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/6/2004 12:15:44 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/6/2004 12:15:42 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:58 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/6/2004 12:16:34 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 17:05:44 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 1294336 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 82432 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 6/28/2009 18:40:04 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 6/28/2009 18:39:53 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 6/28/2009 18:39:56 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 6/28/2009 18:39:57 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 6/28/2009 18:39:58 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 6/28/2009 18:39:58 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 6/28/2009 18:39:59 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 6/28/2009 18:40:00 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 6/28/2009 18:40:01 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 6/28/2009 18:40:01 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 6/28/2009 18:40:05 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 6/28/2009 18:40:05 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 6/28/2009 18:40:06 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 6/28/2009 18:40:06 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 6/28/2009 18:40:07 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 6/28/2009 18:40:03 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 6/28/2009 18:40:04 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 6/28/2009 18:40:03 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/6/2004 12:17:06 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:48 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:42 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1125 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 498205 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:58 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 21:47:18 211456 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:46 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:46 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:46 385024 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:46 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:26 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:46 1287680 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3928 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:46 246302 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:58 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:58 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:58 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:46 204288 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:15:22 140928 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 130048 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:40 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:42 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:42 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 17:05:44 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:58 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:44 1428480 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:58 30720 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 17:05:44 17408 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:56:48 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo 8 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Nero Audible Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudible.ax,4.10.0005.0001
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ffdshow Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3361.0000
Nero Subpicture Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeSubpicture.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Gretech ASF Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
ffdshow DXVA Video Decoder,0xff800002,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3361.0000
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3361.0000
Gretech MPEG Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.10.0005.0001
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0xff800001,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3361.0000
Nero Stream Buffer Sink,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Subtitle,0x00200000,1,1,NeSubtitle.ax,4.10.0005.0001
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Smart3D Video Effect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.07.0005.0000
MPC - Mpeg Source (Gabest),0x00400000,0,0,MpegSplitter.ax,1.03.1774.0000
DV Scenes,0x00200000,1,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0004.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Nero FTC,0x00200000,1,1,NeFTC.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Resize,0x00400000,1,1,NeResize.ax,4.10.0005.0001
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
DivX for Blizzard Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,blizzard.ax,5.00.0002.0000
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG-2 PSI Reader Filter,0x00200000,0,0,Mpeg2PsiReader.ax,1.00.0000.0004
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero AV Synchronizer,0x00200000,1,1,NeAVSync.ax,4.10.0005.0001
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.10.0005.0001
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
MPC - MP4 Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.03.1774.0000
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Gretech Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,GVF.ax,
Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Digital AVC File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Digital AVC Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Smart3D Transition Effect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.07.0005.0000
MPC - FLV Splitter (Gabest),0x00600000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.03.1774.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Gretech Theora Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Nero Digital AVC Subpicture Enc,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Gretech FLV Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Nero Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,1,1,NeOverlayMixer.ax,4.10.0005.0001
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,NeMP4Splitter.ax,4.10.0005.0001
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Video Decoder HD,0x00400000,1,2,NeVideoHD.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
HighMAT and MPV Navigator Filter,0x00200000,0,3,HMNavigator.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
Nero Photo Source,0x00200000,0,1,NePhotoSource.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,splitter.ax,1.10.0120.0015
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.ax,1.10.0120.0015
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Video Analyzer,0x00200000,2,0,NeVideoAnalyzer.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Gretech AsfEx Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,4.10.0005.0001
DV Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0004.0000
MPEG-2 Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,0,0,Mpeg2StreamReader.ax,1.04.0000.0000
MPC - MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.03.1774.0000
Nero Audio CD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero Smart3D Text Effect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.07.0005.0000
Nero Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeVideoRenderer.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero PresentationGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.10.0005.0001
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Gretech AVI Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Gretech Network(OGG) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,14,NeDVD.ax,4.10.0005.0001
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero InteractiveGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Sound Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundProc.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.dll,
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Vcd Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,NeVCD.ax,4.10.0005.0001
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Gretech Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,GAF.ax,
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Mpeg2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,NeVCR.ax,4.10.0005.0001
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Nero Audio Decoder 2,0x00600000,1,1,NeAudio2.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.10.0005.0001
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero FLV Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,NeFLVSplitter.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Gretech Network(FLV) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
Gretech OGG Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Nero Stream Buffer Source,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Gretech Network(AVI) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
Nero PS Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,NePSMuxer.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.ax,1.10.0120.0015
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,vsfilter.dll,2.39.0005.0003
Gretech MKV Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,vsfilter.dll,2.39.0005.0003
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.10.0120.0015
Nero Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,NeSplitter.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,NeDeinterlace.ax,4.10.0005.0001
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,4.10.0005.0001
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Gretech Network(SHOUTcast) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3361.0000
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Gretech Network(GOM) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeVideo.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Sound Switcher,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundSwitch.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Creative WMA Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WMAWrite.ax,
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Audio CD Navigator,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.10.0005.0001
MPC - FLV Source (Gabest),0x00600000,0,0,FLVSplitter.ax,1.03.1774.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Thumbnail Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDThumbnail.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Creative WMA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,WmaSrc.ax,
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Stream Control,0x00200000,1,1,NeStreamControl.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Gretech MP4 Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Nero Sample Queue,0x00200000,1,1,NeSampleQueue.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPC - MPEG4 Video Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.03.1774.0000
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,NeFileSourceAsync.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Ogg Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,NeOggSplitter.ax,4.10.0005.0001
ffdshow subtitles filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3361.0000
MPC - Mpeg Splitter (Gabest),0x00400001,1,1,MpegSplitter.ax,1.03.1774.0000
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeVideo.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Koowo ASF Reader,0x00200000,0,1,KwArd.ax,
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,4.10.0005.0001
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPC - MPEG4 Video Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.03.1774.0000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero MP3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeMp3Encoder.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Creative CDDA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CDDA.ax,
Nero Frame Capture,0x00200000,1,1,NeCapture.ax,4.10.0005.0001
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.10.0120.0015
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
HighMAT/MPV Navigator Client Filter,0x00200000,0,0,HMNavigator.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero DV Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,NeDVSplitter.ax,4.10.0005.0001
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Analog Devices Kernel wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3361.0000
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Capture Sources:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
SoundMAX WDM MIDI,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DirectSound: SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180

WDM Streaming System Devices:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,17,2,,5.03.2600.2180
```
and the system requirements for the game http://mmohut.com/preview/vindictus - note: just click the system requirements tab

My Mother Board - Asus A7V8x-x AMD Athlon 2700+

if there are more information needed just tell me please!

Also



linderman said:


> There are also overclocking software available by the motherboard manufacturers like AI NOS by Asus / Gigabyte has Easy Tune etc these offer some beginning levels of over-clocking


I tried searching asus website for a overclocking software but could not find one and i was wondering if this software would make it so the game would be lagless on lowest settings

Thanks

-edit-
my motherboard comes with a asus cpu overheating protection and a cpu parameter recall will these fetures somewhat make the overclocking *safer*?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Any OC'ing should always be done in the Bios and not from any software.
OEM Bios are generally locked or offer very little OC'ing possibilities to prevent damage to their generally lower quality hardware.
I would say you're biggest issue is the 5200 GPU. It's far from a gaming class GPU.


----------



## shadow487 (Sep 6, 2010)

what is a OEM Bio???


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Mean the BIOS of an OEM build usually from Dell or HP.


----------



## shadow487 (Sep 6, 2010)

so the OCing programs woulden't work? and i should just manually OC?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

It depends do you own a Dell, HP, or something like that?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

overclocking programs can cause problems, you should always overclock in the bios.

Most oem PCs like dells etc lock the bios so you cant overclock. THis is why most gamers and overclockers build their own systems.


----------



## shadow487 (Sep 6, 2010)

my computer is not a dell and i dont know what "HP" is, but i believe my computer is custom built


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Do you know the motherboard and PSU information of your build. If not please download System Spec and provide us with your motherboard info.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

shadow487 said:


> my computer is not a dell and i dont know what "HP" is, but i believe my computer is custom built


Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------

